

GRUB 2.0 Officially Released - hackerblews
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/06/grub-2-0-officially-released/

======
1amzave
Better link: [http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/grub-
devel/2012-06/msg0009...](http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/grub-
devel/2012-06/msg00093.html)

------
wrekkuh
One feature that i really enjoy is booting my system from GRUB using an ISO in
the root directory of any partition on the local (USB attached, etc), or other
disk.

~~~
digitalsushi
I also enjoy this. I have started putting an additional partition on our
product that has a clonezilla iso and some restoration data of the primary
partition, which allows us to very easily deploy self-contained restoration
procedure. A lot of our customers have been able to field repair our product
this way, and since the tools are all open sourced, the cost difference was
only the development hours (which are small; once the pattern is understood,
it takes about 4 hours to create it from scratch).

------
sophacles
I've always gotten this weird feeling from GRUB2 that it is just a boot-loader
implementation of UEFI. I'd rather see systems get smart firmware that handles
drivers etc in a sane way, and has lighter boot-loaders that get out of the
way.

~~~
sp332
Well why not? UEFI is cool and it took way too long to get traction in
commodity PCs. Actually Ubuntu won't use GRUB2 on computers with SecureBoot (a
UEFI feature).
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyN...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyNDY)

------
jvm
Darwin support... is that what it looks like? Can I boot OSX from Grub2 now?

------
allthingsg
improved reiserfs supports? who uses it anymore??

